# build up topic ! ! !



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

okay this is going to be my build up topic for my new bike IAM building ! iam going to do alot of the work my self and i got most of my parts here just need to get some of my stuff chromed and little things here and there but here we go ill get pics when ever i can  ............ j/p 

well this is a 20" schwinn frame i got from a friend and now its time to build it this bike its going to be a full custom frame i bought a sheet of metal 2 'x4' of 20 mild steel i just finished my tank on my streched frame and i used 18 and its a BITCH to cut i had to buy a air sheer and they didnt even work so good so i got a size smaller so i can cutit faster and its easier for me to cut it buy hand on some parts .. i have the templates for the skirts and tank drawen up and iam cutting it tomorrow as soon as i get my paint taken off the frame i sprayed air craft remover to take the primer off and as you can see in the pics its an ugly duckling it has some parts where they man handle the frame so iam going to fix that ... and iam going with a regular tank and some nice skirts but iam going to put alot of detail in the bike little things to make it stand apart from other frames .. but this topic is going to be from now a bare frame to complete show bike and iam going to doing step by step on a display and ill show you guys how to make youre on display cheap ! and still hang with some of the big boys ! but just tell me what you think !??? and now the pictures will come next ill post the progress pictures of the metal getting cut out and the paint taken off !


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

wtf happed to it


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Oct 21 2006, 10:14 PM~6417647
> *wtf happed to it
> *


 :uh: it took a shit when it heard you !


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

some stuff that are going on the bike that i have lying around ! 

my ram horn bars ! 









my square twisted forks ! 









my hydro pump !


















plus my engraved light and badge !


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

that pump and cylinder looks gud man


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Oct 21 2006, 10:22 PM~6417703
> *that pump and cylinder looks gud man
> *


there alright i guess


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

were u ever sellin it


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i remember that pump.. now i know who bought it


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 21 2006, 10:26 PM~6417734
> *i remember that pump.. now i know who bought it
> *


  hey sic this is the frame ill be getting to you as soon as iam done with the bondo and its going to be less stuff to paint so it will be cool ! you still down right !


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 21 2006, 11:28 PM~6417753
> * hey sic this is the frame ill be getting to you as soon as iam done with the bondo and its going to be less stuff to paint so it will be cool ! you still down right !
> *


always


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 21 2006, 10:28 PM~6417758
> *always
> *


 :biggrin: ....

oohh yeah i got some special things comeing from dtwist and iam still need some more stuff darin  and ooh this bike is going to be for my daughter and i she loves cleaning the bikes so ive decide to do it in her honer


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

4 show.. im sleepy.. night fuckers


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

Looks like you got a good head start with the parts.

I like that pump! :thumbsup:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Oct 21 2006, 10:37 PM~6417796
> *Looks like you got a good head start with the parts.
> 
> I like that pump!  :thumbsup:
> *


the parts are no big deal its the plans and materials that mostly i need but its good to have the main parts and i have everything write down so i know whats most important to me everything thats getting painted , stripped i need first so i can send them to SIC713 to do his magic on this bike ! and then ill worry about the engraving parts and nice parts later i would rather spend my money in the right places than the wrong ones !


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 22 2006, 02:32 AM~6417775
> *:biggrin: ....
> 
> oohh yeah i got some special things comeing from dtwist and iam still need some more stuff darin   and ooh this bike is going to be for my daughter and i she loves cleaning the bikes so ive decide to do it in her honer
> *


No worries man, just get you designs together (the final design  ) and we'll go from there.

*D*


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 21 2006, 11:23 PM~6417716
> *there alright i guess
> *


WTF Sell them to me.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Is this the one you told me about?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

very nice


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

It is going to look good when your done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Oct 22 2006, 08:22 AM~6418917
> *WTF Sell them to me.
> *


 :ugh: no its not thats something else ! 



OOOHH AND PLEASE DONT SEND ME ANY PMS ABOUT MY STUFF ITS <span style=\'color:blue\'>NOT FOR SALE AT ALL NEVER THERE MINE AND I HAVE SPENT PLENTY OF MONEY AND TIME TO HAVE THEM SO DONT ASK ! PLEASE !!!!</span>


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 21 2006, 10:12 PM~6417639
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 HOW MUCH WAS THAT SHEET OF METAL HOMIE???????AND WHAT SIZE IS THAT????


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

20 guage its a 2'x4' sheet of mild steel and was like 17.60 around there ! but the 18 was like 22 bucks but its to thick


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGPIMPIN27_@Oct 22 2006, 12:59 PM~6420008
> *:0  :0  HOW MUCH WAS THAT SHEET OF METAL HOMIE???????AND WHAT SIZE IS THAT????
> *


You can get that at lowes or home depot or small hardware stores.


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

What ideas are you thinkin for paint. Colors ? Flake ? Leaf ?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 22 2006, 01:15 PM~6420047
> *You can get that at lowes or home depot or small hardware stores.
> *


ya but damn they charge you a grip for sheet this big they said like 30 to 40 bucks ! just go straight to a sheet metal shop !


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Oct 22 2006, 02:17 PM~6420055
> *What ideas are you thinkin for paint. Colors ? Flake ? Leaf ?
> *


im taking care of that


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 22 2006, 02:20 PM~6420420
> *im taking care of that
> *


yes what ever sic comes up with will be the shit ! :biggrin: and because its for my baby girl its going to be pink !  that and ive always loved the way pink looks on cars and bikes ! :cheesy:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

i want to put something in the seat pole section but i dont know what i might just leave like that ! i dont know iam going to be cutting the metal soon and then weld up the tank and skirts in one night ! and then worry about the little things like behind the seat post and the kick stand area ! what you guys think should i leave the kick stand or take it off ??


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 22 2006, 06:00 PM~6421729
> *i want to put something in the seat pole section but i dont know what i might just leave like that ! i dont know iam going to be cutting the metal soon and then weld up the tank and skirts in one night ! and then worry about the little things like behind the seat post and the kick stand area ! what you guys think should i leave the kick stand or take it off ??
> *


what class are you going to compete in?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

full custom lots of body mods !


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

alright kennys buildin a bike!!! :cheesy:


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

p.s. cant wait to see it done! :thumbsup:


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 22 2006, 01:54 PM~6419984
> *:ugh: no its not thats something else !
> OOOHH AND PLEASE DONT SEND ME ANY PMS ABOUT MY STUFF ITS <span style=\'color:blue\'>NOT FOR SALE AT ALL NEVER THERE MINE AND I HAVE SPENT PLENTY OF MONEY AND TIME TO HAVE THEM SO DONT ASK ! PLEASE !!!!</span>
> *


      :tears:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 21 2006, 11:20 PM~6417695
> *some stuff that are going on the bike that i have lying around !
> 
> my ram horn bars !
> ...


dat pump is clean aint dat da pump off dat 1 bike sumtin twisted


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

some part updates i just got my parts fromd twist ! ill post them up when the bike is complete! THANKS DARIN I LOVE THE PARTS ALOT ! ....

sorry deville and ya the pump is off mikes old twisted toy from nobility and thanks to DEATH DEALER FOR SALEING IT TO ME !


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

update i just cut out the metal the tank and the skirts iam going to weld tonight and then ill have pictures ! to show you guys !


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 22 2006, 09:20 AM~6417695
> *some stuff that are going on the bike that i have lying around !
> 
> 
> ...



So THAT's what happened to Twisted Toy's Pump :thumbsup:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 24 2006, 12:51 AM~6429811
> *some part updates i just got my parts fromd twist ! ill post them up when the bike is complete! THANKS DARIN I LOVE THE PARTS ALOT ! ....
> 
> sorry deville and ya the pump is off mikes old twisted toy from nobility and thanks to DEATH DEALER FOR SALEING IT TO ME !
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

heres a picture of d-twist ring for my schwinn badge ! thanks darin ! ....


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

:0 

looks like its kinda big..lol



SHOTCALLERS!


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 24 2006, 03:57 PM~6435724
> *update i just cut out the metal the tank and the skirts iam going to weld tonight and then ill have pictures ! to show you guys !
> *


ill right since iam no pro take youre shit talking about my welding some where else so fuck off ! ....

alright well i did the cutting and welding in 2 hours maybe less and now iam going figure out the rest of the body work ! but saturday ill have some more metal welded up and then ill be ready hopefully bynext week for some bondo and then come the fenders !


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

hey mike tell of what you think of this shades ? but to be honest i love the colors on the roof of the caddy honestly tell me if you can do these colors!


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

hey sic how much detail can you get on a pair of 72spoke rims not fan ones but just loops and hubs ? :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 24 2006, 09:17 PM~6438041
> *hey sic how much detail can you get on a pair of 72spoke rims not fan ones but just loops and hubs ?  :cheesy:
> *


i can get alot.. just let me imagination run on it..

and i love all them shades of pink.. im a incorparate them all into ur paint.. i can work with anything homie


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 24 2006, 08:24 PM~6438138
> *i can get alot.. just let me imagination run on it..
> 
> and i love all them shades of pink.. im a incorparate them all into ur paint.. i can work with anything homie
> *


ya i love them shades too ! but hey ill be sending this stuff out you soon !


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 24 2006, 09:30 PM~6438189
> *ya i love them shades too ! but hey ill be sending this stuff out you soon !
> *


kool... i love pink..


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Good work, even better seeing you doing it your self. Makes it worth so much more when you know you did some of the work your self. Cant wait to see this thing painted and finished


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Oct 24 2006, 08:31 PM~6438202
> *Good work, even better seeing you doing it your self. Makes it worth so much more when you know you did some of the work your self. Cant wait to see this thing painted and finished
> *


thats what i want so bad i want to be reconized ! for what i do not for what i guy ! and so everything that i can make or do i will !


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

hey on my 72 can you do youre tapeing off thing all over !


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 24 2006, 09:51 PM~6438410
> *hey on my 72 can you do youre tapeing off thing all over !
> 
> 
> ...


72.. huh..
but yes i can do that.. thats how my bike is.. tape lines all crazy


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 24 2006, 08:54 PM~6438437
> *72.. huh..
> but yes i can do that.. thats how my bike is.. tape lines all crazy
> *


ya i was thinking paitn wise that this rims next to 36 spoke rims would be great for paint ! but the onlything is finding some nce plated spokes and nipples !


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 24 2006, 09:56 PM~6438458
> *ya i was thinking paitn wise that this rims next to 36 spoke rims would be great for paint ! but the onlything is finding some nce plated spokes and nipples !
> *


if u want that crazy style on ur rims.. send me extra cash... or sumthing.. i dont care. but that would look tite on ur bike


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 24 2006, 09:01 PM~6438494
> *if u want that crazy style on ur rims.. send me extra cash...  or sumthing.. i dont care. but that would look tite on ur bike
> *


well talk money later ! give me couple of more weeks and ill get everything ready for you to quote me ! for sure !


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 24 2006, 10:06 PM~6438526
> *
> 
> well talk money later ! give me couple of more weeks and ill get everything ready for you to quote me ! for sure !
> *


well the price u already said was fine.. i think i remember what it was..so... its not biggie...


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 24 2006, 08:39 PM~6437570
> *ill right since iam no pro take youre shit talking about my welding some where else so fuck off ! ....
> 
> alright well i did the cutting and welding in 2 hours maybe less and now iam going figure out the rest of the body work ! but saturday ill have some more metal welded up and then ill be ready hopefully bynext week for some bondo and then come the fenders !
> ...


Looking good so far! I like the skirt design! Different,but not overdone!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 24 2006, 07:39 PM~6437570
> *ill right since iam no pro take youre shit talking about my welding some where else so fuck off ! ....
> 
> alright well i did the cutting and welding in 2 hours maybe less and now iam going figure out the rest of the body work ! but saturday ill have some more metal welded up and then ill be ready hopefully bynext week for some bondo and then come the fenders !
> ...


I like it but, GET THAT SHIT OFF OF THE KITCHEN TABLE!!!!

:biggrin: Im glad its a schwinn. Sic is going to do a good job on it. I would just recommend trimming the kickstand. Let me know if you need a custom schwinn chainguard for this. :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Oct 24 2006, 09:14 PM~6438575
> *Looking good so far! I like the skirt design! Different,but not overdone!
> *


 thanks i cut them in two thinking this would be better for me cut yes it was but was it worth it never again it made hard to weld but ill sort it out ! but there is still more too it but just wait and post more updates ! :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 24 2006, 09:21 PM~6438616
> *I like it but, GET THAT SHIT OFF OF THE KITCHEN TABLE!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  Im glad its a schwinn. Sic is going to do a good job on it. I would just recommend trimming the kickstand. Let me know if you need a custom schwinn chainguard for this.  :biggrin:
> *


thats where the lighting is at ! lol but iam debating because theres no tab for it but i think iam going to weld one in !


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

hope fully the rear part of the frame looks good when iam done trimming it down !


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

is there something i can do to cover up the inside ofthe skirt ?


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

You suck at welding...





















































Na im just messin with you man.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 24 2006, 09:51 PM~6438746
> *is there something i can do to cover up the inside ofthe skirt ?
> *


i found out what iam going to do ill make it before i send it out to paint ! so you guys can give me some input !.......

hey guys does any body know where i can get gold plating done at ?? i need some spokes and nipples plated ??


----------



## SNOOPY (Oct 27, 2006)

HEY MAN WAS UP ITS SERGIO FROM THA OC CHAPTER HOPEFULLY IM DOIN THIS RIGHT BUT I DONT KNOW HOW TO POST PICS ON THIS SO LET ME KNOW BUT THA WAY UR BIKE LOOKS LIKE ITS GONNA COME OUT NICE AND THAT PUMP IS REAL KRAZY 
SHOTCALLERS
ORANGE*COUNTY


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 24 2006, 09:39 PM~6437570
> *ill right since iam no pro take youre shit talking about my welding some where else so fuck off ! ....
> 
> alright well i did the cutting and welding in 2 hours maybe less and now iam going figure out the rest of the body work ! but saturday ill have some more metal welded up and then ill be ready hopefully bynext week for some bondo and then come the fenders !
> ...


*dude, i'm not kidding, i have just about the exact same skirt on my bike, i don't believe it!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:angry:  :0   :banghead:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

just so everyone knows, i didn't copy him or he didn't copy me, i just can't believe they are so much alike


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 27 2006, 10:17 AM~6457084
> *dude, i'm not kidding, i have just about the exact same skirt on my bike, i don't believe it!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :angry:    :0      :banghead:
> *


Like, oh my gosh, that's frickin crazy!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas+Oct 27 2006, 12:17 PM~6457084-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep, that's why i didn't look at any bike pics to get ideas from, so it could be original


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

lol poor noe. Do you have pics of the skirt on your bike?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EC7Five_@Oct 27 2006, 12:26 PM~6457157
> *lol poor noe. Do you have pics of the skirt on your bike?
> *


i haven't got the part welded on yet, cause i was still messing with different designs for the rest of the frame and finally decided on that yesterday, i don't want to post pictures, but i might have to


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

thats funny i drew this up in the last minute but its still going to look way diffrent come saturday !


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SNOOPY_@Oct 27 2006, 10:14 AM~6457063
> *  HEY MAN WAS UP ITS SERGIO FROM THA OC CHAPTER HOPEFULLY IM DOIN THIS RIGHT BUT I DONT KNOW HOW TO POST PICS ON THIS SO LET ME KNOW BUT THA WAY UR BIKE LOOKS LIKE ITS GONNA COME OUT NICE AND THAT PUMP IS REAL KRAZY
> SHOTCALLERS
> ORANGE*COUNTY
> *




 cool ya that pump is crazy just wait until i finish this hopefully ill have the bike standing by dec. and as for the pictures go to photobucket sign up and then download youre picture to it and then use the img. one and copy and paste , and you can use this site for myspace also !


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 27 2006, 10:17 AM~6457084
> *dude, i'm not kidding, i have just about the exact same skirt on my bike, i don't believe it!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :angry:    :0      :banghead:
> *


Crazy.


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

ooohhh comin along buddy! :thumbsup:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 24 2006, 08:39 PM~6437570
> *ill right since iam no pro take youre shit talking about my welding some where else so fuck off ! ....
> 
> alright well i did the cutting and welding in 2 hours maybe less and now iam going figure out the rest of the body work ! but saturday ill have some more metal welded up and then ill be ready hopefully bynext week for some bondo and then come the fenders !
> ...



goddammmm kenny!!! that is what i call improvement!! its really hard to believe that this is the same frame that was abandondned in my garage by that lame kid!!! cant wait to see it done!! oh yeah, 'sup seezer, 'sup snoopy!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

ohh yeah just giveing it a little life to it ! ....


updates the frame is still the same iam just waiting to cut up the metal for the frame up just got to wait its real bad out side with all the smoke and ash every where


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

a little update finished welding the frame took it over tomy cousins house his doing bondo work for me since my handle cant handle it !  which sucks but ill have to do a little bit anyways when i get it back ! iam going to add something else to it so hopefully i can get it back in a couple of days so i can make the fenders and mock it up and see what it looks like with parts ! :biggrin: and then i can send it to get painted in the next month or so ! :0


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

lookin good


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

fuck this build up is looking like billys! lol but a lil update bondo is almost done! honestly just need some more hours of sanding and shapeing ! but iam getting there!  :biggrin: ill post pics friday !


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 22 2006, 05:47 PM~6616096
> *fuck this build up is looking like billys! lol but a lil update bondo is almost done! honestly just need some more hours of sanding and shapeing ! but iam getting there!    :biggrin: ill post pics friday !
> *


 :biggrin: kool


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

great progress on your frame, you got some real sick parts there too :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Any updates?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 24 2006, 05:34 PM~6627327
> *Any updates?
> *


i just went to go see the frame but forgot my camera :angry: but tomorrow iam going over and take some pics! i got alot of my parts and things all decide and iam ready for it to come back home! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 23 2006, 11:14 PM~6627678
> *i just went to go see the frame but forgot my camera  :angry: but tomorrow iam going over and take some pics! i got alot of my parts and things all decide and iam ready for it to come back home!  :biggrin:
> *


Good one...


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

ill be going again tonight ! :biggrin: and for sure ill show you guys how i finished up the metal work and how it looks with some bondo ! :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Do you have a pic of the bottom of the tank? Im about to do a tank like that and Im not sure how to fill in the bottom.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

you i trimmed that down also because i was confused also so i trimmed it and just put a stripp down the bottom ! and out everything i take pictures of i didnt do it with this one but as soon as i get it ill be taking a gang of pictures !


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 24 2006, 07:38 PM~6631442
> *you i trimmed that down also because i was confused also so i trimmed it and just put a stripp down the bottom ! and out everything i take pictures of i didnt do it with this one but as soon as i get it ill be taking a gang of pictures !
> *


Did you overlap the little round tubes? and then put a small piece of metal over that?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 25 2006, 03:41 PM~6631454
> *Did you overlap the little round tubes? and then put a small piece of metal over that?
> *


ya ! made the sides meet the edge and tacked it and then made a strip some what meet the edges but this was my first attemp to doing a tank like this


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 24 2006, 07:43 PM~6631464
> *ya ! made the sides meet the edge and tacked it and then made a strip some what meet the edges but this was my first attemp to doing a tank like this
> *


  Im going to try it tomorrow.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 25 2006, 03:44 PM~6631469
> *  Im going to try it tomorrow.
> *


i got a ? hows the best way to well the seat post ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 24 2006, 07:45 PM~6631475
> *i got a ? hows the best way to well the seat post ?
> *


weld the seat post? What do you mean?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

ya the seat post that youre sending me ! well i wonder if my welder can weld that thick and do i need to lay a beed ! or can i just give it some nice tacks!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 24 2006, 07:52 PM~6631506
> *ya the seat post that youre sending me ! well i wonder if my welder can weld that thick and do i need to lay a beed ! or can i just give it some nice tacks!
> *


it shouldnt be a problem. You might even want to cut the seatpost that you have on there now and put something else to accept the new seatpost. but I dont know what class your aiming for?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 25 2006, 04:41 PM~6635009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 nice collection u gots there i like the black frame
and niec progress ***** :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

naw it aint my garage its my cousins ! and there alright !


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

why hasent he ever finished them?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

nice collection


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 25 2006, 04:41 PM~6635009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


progress!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 26 2006, 09:41 AM~6635009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:  nice progress


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

ya i was just going to leave like that but i decide to do a little more! so i soon as i get some pieces asap ill be set and finish it up !


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 26 2006, 01:28 PM~6636244
> *ya i was just going to leave like that but i decide to do a little more! so i soon as i get some pieces asap ill be set and finish it up !
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Nov 26 2006, 12:26 PM~6635245
> *progress!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


iam in a rush some what i cant stop until its ready for san berdo !


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

WAT COLOR WILL THIS ONE BE ANYWAYS?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

black ! i dont know what sic comes out with but some pink and magenta silver


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

CANDY MANGELA THEN 
AND SIC IS GOING TO DO IT NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

sweet


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

aahh yes the build can go on now ! thanks raul ! now as soon as i get them they go on hahaha


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

CAN YOU GUYS HELP ME OUT I NEED SOME IDEAS OR ADVICE IAM GOING TO ADD THIS TRIKE PIECE I BOUGHT A WHILE AGO AND THE THING IS THAT I DONT LIKE THE MOUNT ON IT AT ALL IT SEEMS WELL IT JUST DOESNT LOOK GOOD AT ALL FOR ME AND I WOULD LIKE TO MAKE MOUNT ANOTHER WAY AND RAUL YOU CAN HELP ME OUT SINCE YOU MADE AWAY WITH YOU MOUNT ALSO SO IF YOU GUYS CAN GOVE ME SOME IDEAS AND ALSO A WAY TO ATTACH MY PUMP ON THERE ! I DONT REALLY WANT TO PUT SOME POLLS HOLDONG IT UP MAYBE I CAN FAB SOMETHING UP ? PICS OF THE BIKE COMING UP AND I DECIDE TO GO WITH THE TRIKE PIECE SINCE I REALLY WANT TO CAP EVERYTHING AND THE BACK ALSO SO IT LOOKS MORE UNIQUE P.S. PICKS COMING UP IN THE FOLLOWING POST


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

HA.. HUGGIES..

GOOD PROGRESS.. BOUT DAMN TIME


AND YES.. IM GOING TO WORK MY MAGIC.. 
CANT WAIT..


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

well hopefully raul shipped my pieces so i can weld them and then i can start working on the trike piece !


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Dec 27 2006, 09:30 PM~6840718
> *CAN YOU GUYS HELP ME OUT I NEED SOME IDEAS OR ADVICE IAM GOING TO ADD THIS TRIKE PIECE I BOUGHT A WHILE AGO AND THE THING IS THAT I DONT LIKE THE MOUNT ON IT AT ALL IT SEEMS WELL IT JUST DOESNT LOOK GOOD AT ALL FOR ME AND I WOULD LIKE TO MAKE MOUNT ANOTHER WAY AND RAUL YOU CAN HELP ME OUT SINCE YOU MADE AWAY WITH YOU MOUNT ALSO SO IF YOU GUYS CAN GOVE ME SOME IDEAS AND ALSO A WAY TO ATTACH MY PUMP ON THERE ! I DONT REALLY WANT TO PUT SOME POLLS HOLDONG IT UP MAYBE I CAN FAB SOMETHING UP ? PICS OF THE BIKE COMING UP AND I DECIDE TO GO WITH THE TRIKE PIECE SINCE I REALLY WANT TO CAP EVERYTHING AND THE BACK ALSO SO IT LOOKS MORE UNIQUE P.S. PICKS COMING UP IN THE FOLLOWING POST
> *


what part do you want to change? The axle part or the other thing? I have a pic that I want you to see. I think it will help but then your going to want to change alot of things. 

The frame looks good by the way. :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

???


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

the thing that connects to the top of the rear frame ? i hate the way that looks it simple in my case


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Dec 28 2006, 11:54 AM~6844823
> *the thing that connects to the top of the rear frame ? i hate the way that looks it simple in my case
> *


Are you going to be in the chat tonight?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 29 2006, 08:04 AM~6844925
> *Are you going to be in the chat tonight?
> *


at what time i dont know what time every gets together for chat!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Dec 28 2006, 12:08 PM~6844978
> *at what time i dont know what time every gets together for chat!
> *


I try to be in there by 8pm. If you want we can talk about some ideas in there. And I still need to show you that pic.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

cool i would like to see that pic and ya ill get in there like at 8 or so !


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Dec 28 2006, 12:14 PM~6845042
> *cool i would like to see that pic and ya ill get in there like at 8 or so !
> *


ok.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

raul what happend !????????


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Dec 29 2006, 03:28 PM~6856496
> *raul what happend !????????
> *


I was on at 8pm but you wernt there. Did you get my pm? I had to go pick someone up at the airport. It was a last minute thing.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

ya i did get the pm  just being a smart ass


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Dec 29 2006, 03:37 PM~6856573
> *ya i did get the pm   just being a smart ass
> *


great. Lets go to the chat now, if your not doing anything...


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

iam going to work on this today and hopefully i can get all the metal work done !    ill post pics of it after iam done!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Dec 31 2006, 11:17 AM~6870078
> *iam going to work on this today and hopefully i can get all the metal work done !        ill post pics of it after iam done!
> 
> 
> ...


I just noticed that they cut off the bar that went across on the back. Grind the rest of that off.  

Good luck with it.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

well just got home right now and i did some work i spent most of the time trying to figure out what was wrong with the welder but i did get the trike tube frame cut and some what welded i need to add some sheet metal and clean the welds on blamo the trike tube frame will be done ! then i can move on to the frame !  i didnt get pics but ill get some when iam done  happy new years every one


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

LOOKING GOOD KENNY NOW GET OFF YOUR ASS :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Dec 31 2006, 05:26 PM~6872210
> *well just got home right now and i did some work i spent most of the time trying to figure out what was wrong with the welder but i did get the trike tube frame cut and some what welded i need to add some sheet metal and clean the welds on blamo the trike tube frame will be done ! then i can move on to the frame !   i didnt get pics but ill get some when iam done   happy new years every one
> *


when can we expect some pics?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 1 2007, 02:42 PM~6872707
> *when can we expect some pics?
> *


well tomorrow i start my job so ill get my hours and then ill determine what day i can go over and finish ! but sooooon real soon


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 1 2007, 04:03 PM~6873595
> *well tomorrow i start my job so ill get my hours and then ill determine what day i can go over and finish ! but sooooon real soon
> *


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

alright so this weekend is when ill finish up the trike section ! and then back to the drawing board for some more ideas !!!!


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

lookin smooth homie


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

KEEP US POSTED KENNY


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 3 2007, 02:29 PM~6893534
> *alright so this weekend is when ill finish up the trike section ! and then back to the drawing board for some more ideas !!!!
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

well i finally got work on it today ! but it got late so i had to call it a night but again next weeded i just wanted to show off the welder !!  











next week need to ground this stuff down ! on all four coners! 












well i got the major part down ! since i like to recycle from old bikes ! well i used up some scrap pieces to make this it came out pretty alright just need some more grinding and ill be done just need to add a tab to it ! then it will be ready for some shaping !


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

You can only do your stuff on the weekends huh?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 8 2007, 06:11 PM~6930507
> *You can only do your stuff on the weekends huh?
> *


well i go to work aT 4 and it kind of kills it for since my bro is at school when iam at home and my days off are a good time for me to go over!


----------



## $$waylow59$$ (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 25 2006, 02:28 PM~6821843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Raul, where do you get that thick ass metal and how much does it cost.


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $$waylow59$$_@Jan 9 2007, 06:22 PM~6947012
> *Raul, where do you get that thick ass metal and how much does it cost.
> *


lol, I don't think I've ever seen you make a post that wasn't a question.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $$waylow59$$_@Jan 9 2007, 06:22 PM~6947012
> *Raul, where do you get that thick ass metal and how much does it cost.
> *


I buy it locally. It depends on what you want. For things like this they can sell you a little piece or a big ass sheet. Plan ahead cause if you only need a little pice they sometimes charge you for cutting it.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 26 2006, 09:28 AM~6821843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


have they been shipped yet mr. raul ? :biggrin:


----------



## sqeauk (Oct 24, 2005)

how do you cut that thick shit


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

weld up the plate where the pump going to connect! ill post pics of it but no need its just a plate but ill be getting done soon on the trike section and then back to the frame and in closing alot of things!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sqeauk_@Jan 10 2007, 01:43 AM~6949919
> *how do you cut that thick shit
> *


Heres how. :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=214414&st=720


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 10 2007, 01:04 AM~6949826
> *have they been shipped yet mr. raul ?  :biggrin:
> *


There on there way. :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 17 2007, 01:39 PM~7005937
> *There on there way.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: sweet one of the main things holding me back !


----------



## $$waylow59$$ (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EC7Five_@Jan 9 2007, 07:44 PM~6947210
> *lol, I don't think I've ever seen you make a post that wasn't a question.
> *


lol, yeah im kind of a newbie and am always askin question , do you know about...?....nah im just kidding :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 17 2007, 01:39 PM~7005937
> *There on there way.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

well i got my metal cut out and some welding on the frame and its done with all the major metal work just need those pieces and off to get finished off with the bondoing and as for the trike frame also just need to clean some of the poles up !


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

lookin good!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

so whats new on this build anything


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 21 2007, 12:28 AM~7043583
> *
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

well i finally finished one thing so iam almost there going off tomorrow to get grinded and smoothed out and get some holes drilled out for the pump to hook up the metal plate ! that was the only plate i had around to hold the pump up ! but hopefully i can finish the bike frame for this bike ! :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

heres some pics ! and if the plate seems off its because it is i want to cover the axle hump so you cant see it !


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

trike frame off to get smotthed and have some bondo put on it ! :biggrin: next frame hopefully next week if i can get some more motivation ! :biggrin: iam stuck on the rear section !  but ill get it!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 3 2007, 11:03 AM~7165108
> *
> *


more to come this week :biggrin: i should be getting the main bike frame down ! and then back off to smoothing out


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Did you get my pm?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 5 2007, 09:13 PM~7185539
> *Did you get my pm?
> *


yes i did and tomorrow they will go on


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

well i welded the pieces on it makes the frame look like a diffrent frame but had some mis haps so i have to fix those but iam happy i got my computer "new lap tap " today so iam ballen happy so ill be getting some pics of updates asap so you can check out the progress


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Feb 9 2007, 11:44 PM~7223448
> *well i welded the pieces on it makes the frame look like a diffrent frame but had some mis haps so i have to fix those but iam happy i got my computer "new lap tap " today so iam ballen happy so ill be getting some pics of updates asap so you can check out the progress
> *


about time homie :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Feb 9 2007, 09:45 PM~7223454
> *about time homie  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Feb 9 2007, 11:46 PM~7223464
> *:biggrin:
> *


if u need anything holla


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Feb 9 2007, 09:46 PM~7223467
> *if u need anything holla
> *


soon brotha soon


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

alright well heres what ive been working on i need to finish caping one part and iam done just wait for it to be smoothed out its ugly now but wait


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Feb 11 2007, 10:00 PM~7235882
> *alright well heres what ive been working on i need to finish caping one part and iam done just wait for it to be smoothed out its ugly now but wait
> 
> 
> ...


 i got some ideals for this, cant wait...

lol u burned the bondo.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

luvin it kenny


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 11 2007, 09:04 PM~7235917
> *i got some ideals for this, cant wait...
> 
> lol u burned the bondo.
> *


ya tha rear section pilled off a day later but its going to be alot of area for paint the rear top and bottom are capped so lots of patterns :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

damn
:worship:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

thanks raul piece made the frame that much diffrent it seems like a whole new frame


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Feb 12 2007, 12:11 AM~7235978
> *thanks raul piece made the frame that much diffrent it seems like a whole new frame
> *


for real man its a trike frame right


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 11 2007, 09:14 PM~7236003
> *for real man its a trike frame right
> *


huh ?well i covered the whole rear so no wheel could go there ! :0


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Feb 11 2007, 09:00 PM~7235882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this frame has come along way from what it was ! and well you guys will see it done soon just getting ready for sd !


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Feb 12 2007, 12:23 AM~7236093
> *huh ?well i covered the whole rear so no wheel could go there !  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 12 2007, 12:26 AM~7236116
> *:biggrin:
> *


why you dissing my shit and I am giving you props on your shit?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:uh: lol why you getting mad ?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Feb 11 2007, 09:00 PM~7235882
> *alright well heres what ive been working on i need to finish caping one part and iam done just wait for it to be smoothed out its ugly now but wait
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Feb 11 2007, 10:09 PM~7235963
> *ya tha rear section pilled off a day later but its going to be alot of area for paint the rear top and bottom are capped so lots of patterns :biggrin:
> *


yup.. patterns patterns patterns


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Feb 11 2007, 09:00 PM~7235882
> *alright well heres what ive been working on i need to finish caping one part and iam done just wait for it to be smoothed out its ugly now but wait
> 
> 
> ...


HOLY SHIT!!! :0 :worship: 


Thats the kind of shit that makes me proud of what I do. Let me know if I can help out again.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 11 2007, 10:11 PM~7236515
> *HOLY SHIT!!!  :0  :worship:
> Thats the kind of shit that makes me proud of what I do. Let me know if I can help out again.
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

BAD NEWS!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

looks like its gonna brake in half :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 11 2007, 10:13 PM~7236534
> *looks like its gonna brake in half :biggrin:
> *


does it ? hmm its heavy now alot of metal now lol its going to be anice bill to ship to you sic lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Feb 11 2007, 10:12 PM~7236526
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


Whats wrong homie?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 11 2007, 10:16 PM~7236569
> *Whats wrong homie?
> *


iam happy


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Feb 11 2007, 10:26 PM~7236643
> *iam happy
> *


I cant wait for SD. I know your club is going to be proud of you too. Just go out there and rep SHOT CALLERS B.C.!!!!


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

nice lookin frame


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Feb 11 2007, 11:14 PM~7236543
> *does it ? hmm its heavy now alot of metal now lol its going to be anice bill to ship to you sic lol
> *


whateva u do... send it ups.. i repeat send it ups..
dont send it postal.. it will be 2 weeks before i get it and they gunna charge u a grip..

ups will cost ya about 20 bucks..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

started to weld the last part but wire kept fucking up on me so got pissed and stopped before i hurt my self but were getting there


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:0


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

this fucker will be up for sale soon !!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

wtf? :uh:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

edit


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ozzys drunk


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Feb 11 2007, 11:00 PM~7235882
> *alright well heres what ive been working on i need to finish caping one part and iam done just wait for it to be smoothed out its ugly now but wait
> 
> 
> ...


real nice!!! what color it will be?


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Cool build up so far...I'm diggin those frame pieces.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider+Mar 1 2007, 07:45 AM~7380271-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn!


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

ignore what i said haha


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

trynna type sucks while your d runk


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 1 2007, 07:22 AM~7380694
> *ozzys drunk
> *


se esta asiendo pendeja


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Pm me and let me know how much you want for the frame.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

30 shipped


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Mar 4 2007, 09:30 PM~7407683
> *30 shipped
> *


SOLD!!!


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 4 2007, 09:33 PM~7407712
> *SOLD!!!
> *


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Mar 4 2007, 10:35 PM~7407723
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 4 2007, 10:00 PM~7407965
> *:0
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news+Feb 28 2007, 11:22 PM~7378312-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



are you serious :0


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by area651rider_@Mar 5 2007, 09:26 AM~7409250
> *are you serious  :0
> *


X2


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

you guys were late :uh:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Mar 5 2007, 11:36 AM~7410657
> *you guys were late  :uh:
> *


damn...i didnt even know....til yesterday...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Mar 5 2007, 10:36 AM~7410657
> *you guys were late  :uh:
> *


X too late.


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Mar 5 2007, 02:36 PM~7410657
> *you guys were late  :uh:
> *


 :uh: you practically gave it away


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Mar 5 2007, 07:19 PM~7414345
> *:uh: you practically gave it away
> *


Word?


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 5 2007, 11:27 PM~7414455
> *Word?
> *


actually several words placed carefully together to create a sentence.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

lol .


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

IF YOU DIDNT KNOW, NOW YOU KNOW!!!!!


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

BAD NEWS !


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

well a little update on this frame this how the frame looked and sat in my closet for a couple of months i was hoping to finish it ! so this was the last picture i took ! 











and then i was looking at inspecting it real close i notice that in hurry to finish it i made a piece not even so i got a little upset so decide to say fuck it and give the frame some more fucken BAD NEWS !!!


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 24 2007, 11:04 PM~8636933
> *well a little update on this frame this how the frame looked and sat in my closet for a couple of months i was hoping to finish it ! so this was the last picture i took !
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Make me proud boy. :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 25 2007, 12:55 AM~8637148
> *Make me proud boy.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

oh shit, lookit kenny go!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

yup actually i started on the tank already ! i just got to weld something here on there ! and this going to be a two wheeler again !


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 25 2007, 12:35 AM~8637275
> *yup actually i started on the tank already ! i just got to weld something here on there ! and this going to be a two wheeler again !
> *


Word?


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

:0


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 25 2007, 01:37 AM~8637287
> *Word?
> *


  yup ! i just to figure out a whole idea for the rear skirts. but ill be posting update pics of this build up !


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

i wubs ya kenny :biggrin: nice frame fuker


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

uhhhh ooohhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

spagetti o's


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:biggrin: so i started the diamond tank !


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

yup iam still working on the tank !


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

wtf/???????? u texan :rofl:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 25 2007, 11:44 PM~8642124
> *wtf/???????? u texan :rofl:
> *


texas raised my cali made ?


----------



## jonny b (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 25 2007, 10:41 PM~8642103
> *yup iam still working on the tank !
> *


what going on nice build you got any pics


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jonny b_@Aug 25 2007, 11:46 PM~8642137
> *what going on nice build you got any pics
> *


no i do not . but once i get a chance of takeing pics of it again i will !


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 25 2007, 10:46 PM~8642133
> *texas raised my cali made ?
> *


no im sayin that texans mostly have diamond tanks n shit


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 25 2007, 11:55 PM~8642170
> *no im sayin that texans mostly have diamond tanks n shit
> *


ya they could keep it


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

well i started doing the rod part of the diamond tank iam doing it with rods so i feel comfortable about it but i needs a little adjust ment here and there and then ill be welding the rest of the rods so i can start sheet metal on the tank and moving on to the rear skirts :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yeaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaa texannnnnnnnn


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 31 2007, 09:20 PM~8690114
> *well i started doing the rod part of the diamond tank iam doing it with rods so i feel comfortable about it but i needs a little adjust ment here and there and then ill be welding the rest of the rods so i can start sheet metal on the tank and moving on to the rear skirts  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 space ship diamond tank


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

we have clearence for lift off captin


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 31 2007, 10:23 PM~8690131
> *:0 space ship diamond tank
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

already


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 31 2007, 09:20 PM~8690114
> *well i started doing the rod part of the diamond tank iam doing it with rods so i feel comfortable about it but i needs a little adjust ment here and there and then ill be welding the rest of the rods so i can start sheet metal on the tank and moving on to the rear skirts  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm....


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

ya i know the top is to big i need to change it alot so back to the drawing bored for the top for sure !


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Is this going to be radical, full, :dunno: You said two wheeler?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 1 2007, 11:33 AM~8692019
> *Is this going to be radical, full,  :dunno: You said two wheeler?
> *


what class is eric in ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

full.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 1 2007, 11:36 AM~8692036
> *full.
> *


and how many bodys do i have and have many more would i need ?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 21 2006, 11:20 PM~6417695
> *some stuff that are going on the bike that i have lying around !
> 
> my ram horn bars !
> ...


 would you sell your handlebars I know someone who will buy them off of you?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 1 2007, 11:39 AM~8692048
> *would you sell your handlebars I know someone who will buy them off of you?
> *


sorry but every single part i had for this bike has been sold sorry


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 1 2007, 10:40 AM~8692052
> *sorry but every single part i had for this bike has been sold sorry
> *


do you know were they sell at


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 1 2007, 11:42 AM~8692063
> *do you know were they sell at
> *


hard to find


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 1 2007, 11:39 AM~8692047
> *and how many bodys do i have and have many more would i need ?
> *


and i was going to make it in to a trike but i had some problems with the trike frame so iam going to ahead scrap that idea and move on to a two wheeler


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 1 2007, 10:43 AM~8692066
> *hard to find
> *


if you find some let me know thanks


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 1 2007, 11:45 AM~8692076
> *if you find some let me know thanks
> *


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

who bought the engraced badge?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

i forget but anyways enough with parts back the frame !


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 31 2007, 10:20 PM~8690114
> *well i started doing the rod part of the diamond tank iam doing it with rods so i feel comfortable about it but i needs a little adjust ment here and there and then ill be welding the rest of the rods so i can start sheet metal on the tank and moving on to the rear skirts  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


any body have ideas for the tank ?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

eyaaaaaaaaaaaaaa full custom fo


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 1 2007, 12:28 PM~8692239
> *eyaaaaaaaaaaaaaa full custom fo
> *


huh ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 1 2007, 11:27 AM~8692237
> *any body have ideas for the tank ?
> *


Does it have to be a daimond tank? I got some ideas for other kinds of tanks but I dont know if your interested? :dunno:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 1 2007, 12:32 PM~8692250
> *Does it have to be a daimond tank? I got some ideas for other kinds of tanks but I dont know if your interested?  :dunno:
> *


i mean i would like to try a new style tank iam tired of the simple tank i want something diffrent


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 1 2007, 11:34 AM~8692259
> *i mean i would like to try a new style tank iam tired of the simple tank i want something diffrent
> *


Get in the chat the buddy so we can help this lowrider bike thing evolve.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 1 2007, 11:27 AM~8692237
> *any body have ideas for the tank ?
> *



come over to my house and i'll give you some ideas :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Sep 1 2007, 12:44 PM~8692295
> *come over to my house and i'll give you some ideas :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 1 2007, 02:09 PM~8692594
> *:biggrin:
> *


hey go look in my topic i took a pic for you homie it is not on the bike but still lmfoa


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

oh shit kenny


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

OKAY BACK TO THE DRAWING BOARD THIS WHOLE DIAMOND TANK THING IS IT LOOKING SO GREAT IAM GOING TO SCRAP THE WHOLE IDEA ! :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

nice


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

back from the dead maybe ? idk 


























:0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

word?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

ive learned alot of things lately and i think i can do this myself just need to finish a project


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 2 2008, 12:05 AM~11495301
> *ive learned alot of things lately and i think i can do this myself just need to finish a project
> *


  Thats why I wanted to build my lil tiger. I wanted to push myself and do new things and try something different. Good luck with your project.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 2 2008, 12:10 AM~11495309
> *  Thats why I wanted to build my lil tiger. I wanted to push myself and do new things and try something different. Good luck with your project.
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

any pics of the frame?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 2 2008, 12:58 PM~11498468
> *any pics of the frame?
> *


as soon as i get some battery's


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:|<<<<<<<<<

You were born in TX?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 2 2008, 05:52 PM~11500987
> *:|<<<<<<<<<
> 
> You were born in TX?
> *


:|


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 2 2008, 05:12 PM~11500658
> *as soon as i get some battery's
> *


AA? :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt for the hater


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 3 2008, 10:08 PM~11513451
> *ttt for the hater
> *


thats right because iam a hater so fuck every one and there opinions bawahhahahaha


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 3 2008, 10:10 PM~11513469
> *thats right because iam a hater so fuck every one and there opinions bawahhahahaha
> *


----------

